# Script to add WLAN Network - XP



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have about 100 Laptops that are being rebuilt with XP SP3

I'm trying to figure out how to script client pc's to automatically add a wireless network at/after logon. I would like to push this script via GPO, using Windows Server 2003/2008 R2

Machines that would need this are Windows XP SP3.

I only heard that the 'netsh wlan add' command will only work with Vista/7.

Help will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

http://www.petri.co.il/creating_wireless_gpo_settings.htm


----------

